# Turkey loads



## B Rogers (May 18, 2020)

Any of you turkey hunters shoot TSS loads? If so have you ever tried any 2 oz 20 gauge loads? I’m about to start loading some TSS and would really like the extra pellet count that comes with a 2 oz load. But I’ve also heard that shooting them out of a gas operated semi auto might be a bit much. Any advice/experience would be appreciated.


----------



## Ray D (May 18, 2020)

My buddy just switched to a 20 using the TSS #9. Outstanding patterns.... much better than my 12 gauge 3 in patterns

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (May 18, 2020)

I believe his loads are 1 1/2 oz . I’ll have to check on that.


----------



## B Rogers (May 18, 2020)

Thanks Ray, I watched a buddy drop one at 50 yards with 2 oz of 9 shot with a factory choke in his Winchester 20 gauge. It was a hand load. After that I was sold. I’m just wondering if I should plan for 1 5/8 oz loads for my semi auto or if the 2 oz would be OK.


----------



## Ray D (May 18, 2020)

I just checked.. his are in fact 1 1/2 oz number 9’s. I can’t imagine having any more pellets that that.


----------



## Ray D (May 18, 2020)

B Rogers said:


> Thanks Ray, I watched a buddy drop one at 50 yards with 2 oz of 9 shot with a factory choke in his Winchester 20 gauge. It was a hand load. After that I was sold. I’m just wondering if I should plan for 1 5/8 oz loads for my semi auto or if the 2 oz would be OK.


My buddy shoots a pump so I’m no help there. Pm coming


----------



## Ray D (May 18, 2020)

Out of curiosity, we shot his at 50 yds and the pattern was still great. He has an aftermarket choke but don’t recall the brand


----------



## Ray D (May 18, 2020)

I’m convinced, the 20 gauge and TSS is the way to go. Once I use my last box of 12 gauge Hevi-Shot I’ll end up trading for a pump 20.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rogers (May 18, 2020)

Ray D said:


> Out of curiosity, we shot his at 50 yds and the pattern was still great. He has an aftermarket choke but don’t recall the brand


There are so many out there now. Some of the more popular for TSS are Sumtoy, Indian Creek, Trulock, etc etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 18, 2020)

OKAY what is "TSS"


----------



## trc65 (May 18, 2020)

I was curious too and went googling. Stands for "tungsten super shot". Here is an article discussing the new loads. https://www.fieldandstream.com/ammo-review-tungsten-super-shot/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (May 19, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> OKAY what is "TSS"


Tim nailed it. Expensive stuff but amazing results especially for those that want to or need to shoot smaller gauge shotguns. I’ve seen some legitimate 35 to 40 yard patterns using #9 out of a 410. In my opinion, I see no reason to shoot it out of a 12 gauge but many folks are opting to carry the lighter 20 gauge shooting TSS.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 19, 2020)

The TSS is wicked. Yes it is expensive. It's a great thing in my opinion. Now women and children are able to hunt and not worry about the kick of a 12 gauge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

